# WhatsApp without a Smartphone?



## Idris2002 (Apr 17, 2019)

Is it possible to have WhatsApp without a smartphone? Are they any "normal" phones that offer this feature?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2019)

No


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have have been a bit hasty there...apparently this phone has WhatsApp:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Emporia-V800_001-emporiaTALKsmart-unlocked-Black/dp/B07GL47VJN


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2019)

Ish..... you can give it a skype number etc, but I'm not sure if you can sign up via a whatsapp app on a non smartphone


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Is it possible to have WhatsApp without a smartphone? Are they any "normal" phones that offer this feature?



First question: yes.
Second question:  define "normal".


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2019)

You can use it on a tablet, cant you?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2019)

Riklet said:


> You can use it on a tablet, cant you?



You need a phone number for it, so if the tablet has a sim then yes. 

You can do it on the desktop so I suppose the same method would work on a tablet, but it asks fairly frequently for you to link it to the phone.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 26, 2020)

Bump. I don't have a smart phone and my tech skills are very 20th century. I've just downloaded  WhatsApp  onto my tablet without a sim, giving my mobile number for the text for the activation code. So far so good. No idea if it works or even how to use it. Help.

I want to join the volunteer whatsapp group of a charity I'm involved with. They are very cagey about sharing anyone's contact details, so I don't have anyones phone number or email address. Does WhatsApp let people take part in a group with knowing each others phone numbers or email addresses?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 26, 2020)

whatapps groups will show your telephone numbers

tbf to have a contact within whatapp don't you need their number


----------



## 8ball (Aug 26, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> whatapps groups will show your telephone numbers
> 
> tbf to have a contact within whatapp don't you need their number



Yeah, think so.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 27, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> whatapps groups will show your telephone numbers
> 
> tbf to have a contact within whatapp don't you need their number


Eh? what? I'm easily confused does the app show tel numbers or not? I want to join a group that is set up by charity staff who has all the volunteers numbers - I think they want to control us talking to each other. If someone joins that group, can they then see everyone's elses numbers? 

I only ask as surely this goes against the charity ultra secret policy?  They have so far refused to even tell me the names of other volunteers - which is very confusing. If we we're in lockdown it wouldn't matter so much,  we would have met in person and no doubt some of us would have swapped details. As it is I feel isolated, hence wanting to join this group.

The staff have asked me to to call them from my tablet - I can't phone from the tablet, but the app invites me to send a message by various methods including email, or fb messenger. I can try sending a message via email, can that work for joining a group?

What does the app actually do - its it like lots of texts/posts from different people? does it show like a conversation?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m not an expert but use WhatsApp a lot. From my experience the app gives you the number of the people in the group unless they are also in you contacts list. In that case they appear by the contact name.

The app can show text conversation, lots of posts etc, but can also be used to send voice messages both to a group and/or an individual. It can also be used for voice or video calling. I’ve used it for three video participants but believe it can be used for up to four. I think it is the same with Messenger.

 There might be other things it can do but these I have used. It’s quite good at it too. I’m not sure but I think Skype, Messenger, and WhatsApp are all owned by the same people. (Facebook?)


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2020)

Also, if you use Facebook, you can download a big info file that has the phone numbers of everyone you’ve contacted if using on a phone.

Good to keep in mind that everyone you’ve contacted can also do this.


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Eh? what? I'm easily confused does the app show tel numbers or not? I want to join a group that is set up by charity staff who has all the volunteers numbers - I think they want to control us talking to each other. If someone joins that group, can they then see everyone's elses numbers?
> 
> I only ask as surely this goes against the charity ultra secret policy?  They have so far refused to even tell me the names of other volunteers - which is very confusing. If we we're in lockdown it wouldn't matter so much,  we would have met in person and no doubt some of us would have swapped details. As it is I feel isolated, hence wanting to join this group.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can see everybody's numbers, even if they're not in your contacts list. You can also see whatever they've chosen as their display name (usually someone's real name)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 28, 2020)

strung out said:


> Yes, you can see everybody's numbers, even if they're not in your contacts list. You can also see whatever they've chosen as their display name (usually someone's real name)


yes I've been added to the group conversation - and I can see a list of all the numbers and little snap shots of various people. Can't tell whos who yet till they post something and their name appears. Not good for their data protection!  I can't imagine why the charity is prepared to set this up, but not send an email to us with our email addresses visible. Obvisiously more to do with them keeping control on our interacting than GDPR, which doesn't endear them to me.


----------

